# Food/diarrhea



## andrea83 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello everyone I'm new here and still trying to figure things out! Anyways, I have a 6 month old chihuahua I have had since he was 8 weeks old. Best decision I ever made was to get the little guy! About a month ago he all of a sudden started having diarrhea, waking up all night to go, occasional vomiting, etc. tested for worms, nothing. Put on antibiotic and chicken and rice diet. Was told the natural balance food I was feeding him was no good and to switch to purina. Long story short, purina didn't work. I now have him on prescription royal canin food , slowly mixing it to ween him off the chicken and rice. I've read bad reviews on the royal canin food. Anyone use it before? I'm worried that once he's fully off the chicken and rice, the problems will start again. So far 3 days of mixing, and he's good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Who told you to switch to Purina ? awful food.Have a look at this website there's some 5* foods 
The Dog Food Directory - now listing 1188 dog foods!


----------



## andrea83 (Jan 12, 2014)

Because the vet told me the natural food might be the problem and to try a commercial brand. Trust me I did my research and was hesitant, but followed the vets advice. He went back to the diarrhea last night like I was worried he would. Chicken and rice is the only thing that keeps it away, but I know I can't feed him tht forever. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think that Royal Canin is okay for a short period of time when you're at a loss of what else to do, but I would switch foods if I were you. Did your vet mention the possibility of allergies?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How long did you take in switching foods? I'd take at least 4-5 days. A small teaspoon full one day, and slowly increasing to the food you want to use. Use the chicken and rice for a good week until the irritation in the colon is gone. Then slowly, slowly start with mixing in the food you decide to use. The other thing is to ask vet for some probiotics to add. If he was on antibiotics, they kill good and bad bacteria. Good luck.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Many of the 4 star foods are far superior to Purina and Royal Canin and not much more expensive.


----------



## andrea83 (Jan 12, 2014)

I asked the vet about allergies. He didnt seem to even want to go there. Just said he must have a sensitive stomach. I know that there are better foods, and have no issue with spending the money, but have just been taking the vets advice. Ill ask about the probiotics. Thanks everyone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brandy3392 (Nov 28, 2013)

Was the Natural Balance one of the grain-free limited ingredient varieties?

My chihuahua developed the same problems around 6 months of age (constant vomiting, diarrhea, etc). I think she was on Royal Canin at the time. I tried Solid Gold and other brands of food. The only food she seemed to tolerate was rice with ultra-lean ground beef. Finally I switched her to Natural Balance Potato and Duck, which immediately cured the problem. I think she was intolerant of grains (and possibly chicken).

Personally, I would ignore the vet's advice on food and try a good quality grain-free limited ingredient food.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, as you have found out, not all vets are well versed in nutrition  It may not be the food anyway. You said you had him tested for worms but sometimes they don't show up. I would worm him anyway. Did the vet test for giardia

Giardia in Dogs - Learn the Signs and Treatment | VCA Animal Hospitals

or coccidia

Intestinal Parasite (Coccidia) in Dogs | petMD

It could be a food intolerance - my whippet x puppy was known as Poopy Troopy for the first year of his life as he could not tolerate kibble. I feed homecooked now with a little bit of Orijen or Acana fish kibble, the only kibble he seems to be able to tolerate. I would transition him to a good quality limited ingredient grain free kibble, perhaps a different protein than the one he has been eating, maybe something like this

Nature's Variety Instinct: Limited Ingredient Diet: Lamb Meal Formula for dogs | Nature's Variety

If he is improving on the chicken and rice there is no harm in keeping him on that for a while his gut settles down, then slowly add in a kibble such as above, if feeding kibble is your goal. Many dogs do well on kibble but if yours does not there are other options.


----------



## andrea83 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank u Brandi and whip. He had Ben tolerating the royal canin gastrointestinal formula mixed with chicken and rice good. I may keep mixing instead of going to straight kibble. Also gonna go talk to people who work at a natural dog store in my area. Whip-- what do u home cook? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

andrea83 said:


> Whip-- what do u home cook?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I use Jean Dodd's healthy adult diet as a base

Healthy Adult Diet

4 cups (2 lbs) skinned and boiled chicken or fish or ground meat (beef, chicken, pork, lamb)
1 cup zucchini or squash)
1 cup carrots
1 cup green veg - string beans, broccoli, spinach, brussel sprouts
1/2 cup white potato 
1/2 cup yam or sweet potato

To this I add 1 tsp ground eggshells, 2 oz of liver, 1 tin of sardines or 1/2 can of salmon, 2 eggs, and 1/2 c. canned pumpkin. Sometimes I substitute cooked rice for the potato. 

I cook the potatoes and mash them and cook the meat. I put everything else but the eggshells into the food processor until it is finely chopped, then mix with the meat and potato/rice, add the eggshells, and cook on low heat for 10 minutes to cook the eggs and the liver. I divide into amounts that I will feed withing 3 days and freeze these portions. To each meal when I feed I supplement with Missing Link, pre/probiotics, and Joint Aid. Each dog gets 1 fish oil capsule/day as well in one of their meals.

My dogs are 10, 12, and 16 years old, have been eating this diet for years, and are all healthy with lovely soft shiny coats.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

oops double post


----------

